# Woodburning battery charger and pen



## aidenin7 (Mar 4, 2016)

has anyone got a woodburning battery charger and pen for sale, or where can I buy a ready made one , a good one 
Anybody know where I can buy a new one, Aiden


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Aiden
I saw a posting on woodcarving illustrated forum about building your own wood burners, this might be the place to look for more information.
I bought a wood burning system (used) on Ebay a few weeks ago at a very reasonable price,.
Micheal's also carry an inexpensive unit with a heat control 
Bruce


----------



## aidenin7 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Bruce, what or where is Micheals please, Aiden


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Aidenin

If you go on line and goto www.walnuthollow.com they have a tool called creative versa-tool, it has variable heat settings and a complete range of tips at a reasonable price.
I hope this works for you, I have one of these as well as larger burner.
Bruce


----------



## aidenin7 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Bruce, how effective is the versa- tool, I want to burn in to pine about 3/16" deep and 1/4" wide, (maybe even a bit bigger) round bottom, hand writing, without much resistant freely, not really interested in surface pattern, can your machine do this deep burning, and what temp is needed to deep burn? Aiden


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Sorry for not getting back to you, I wiuld guess you could burn that deep on the highest setting, you might have to go over you lines a few timesto get the effect you are looking for.

Bruce


----------



## aidenin7 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thats fine thanks Bruce


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

versa tools are just a cheapo way to get into pyrography. its not much more then a soldering iron type pen with different tips but if you plan to do a lot of woodburning then get a good unit and some pens.

i got my setup on ebay, i bought the unit and 5 pens for under a benji which was a great deal. new pens are around twenty bucks. just do some research and their are plenty of sites that give tutorials, sell tools and parts. just google pyrography and start reading!

good luck and have fun


----------

